# The Mutant Family



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

These are a few things I'm working on for my Halloween yard display, and my first foray into sculpting really. I used papier mache, celluclay, and DAS air dry clay to create these. I'm going for a Mutant type of family that dwells in a swamp. this is, the "Twins", The Father and the family "dog". Mom and brother will come next year maybe.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG that is so wrong.

You sir, are a sick, sick man. Magnificent work, by the way.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, so glad that doesn't live next door to me! Looks Great


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

the snot is a perfect touch!!!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Top notch work. I especially like the R.O.U.S.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know how to type the sound I made when I saw that first one. Great job.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Those are wicked tcarter. Great job.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice work. 

Creepy as hell.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

octoberist said:


> Top notch work. I especially like the R.O.U.S.


I like the ROUS too. Would look great standing next to the Cliffs of Insanity.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

That is fantastic. I actually just shouted Wow! when I saw them
Brilliant work


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. I finished them and posted in the showroom section
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9067


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is freaky. I love it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are awesome! Bet they look great at night with some spooky lighting, too!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

You are one twisted person - I love them!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Great characters!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

DUDE!!!!! insane! I LOVE them, crazy! amazing job amazing


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW! How did you get inside my head. My kind of people. Love em all!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I just love thread bumps like this. Gotta revive the Good Stuff from time to time.

So TCarter, have you developed any of the rest of the family for this year?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Those are PHENOMENAL!!! Can we borrow you for about a month??


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

ok while this thread is bumped...

Those are awesome. The first one totally creeped me out too.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I just love thread bumps like this. Gotta revive the Good Stuff from time to time.
> 
> So TCarter, have you developed any of the rest of the family for this year?


Well, I was planning to last year but due to a change of mind, I'm not creating any new props at all this year. At most, I'll retouch, and perhaps freshen the paint on my existing stuff. I just decided to take a break this year. It will give me a little longer to bounce some ideas around in my head


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you ever get a finished pic of these props?


----------

